# YEAR OF THE RABBIT!!!!!!



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Feb 3, 2011)

I brought up bing and saw a pic of a rabbit. I looked closer and saw that this year is the year of the RABBIT!!!! just thought I'd share

Crystal


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 3, 2011)

We have a Chinese calendar that we got at a restaurant, saw that too! Hopefully that means it will be a lucky year for us bunny people! This is going to be a stressful year, I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 4, 2011)

We quite literally just got hime from doing a performance at a school for the chinese new year


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2011)

It's about time we got our year!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Chinese New Year! 
Celebrations have been going on since last week. I was at West Edmonton Mall on Saturday and Sunday taking pictures.The Chinese community set up a huge stage on the ice rink for shows, singing, dancing, kung foo demos, and many booths selling things on the center ice. On Sunday I was at the Mah Society Luncheon. Tomorrow I will be at City Centre taking pictures.This is put on by the Chinese schools and the education programs. Then tomorrow night I will be having dinner with the family at the Golden Rice Bowl.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> It's about time we got our year!


It happens every 12 years. 

I am so lucky that I have Luvabuns 3 bunnies to bunnysit for the New Year. So our house is filled withbunnies. Speaking of rabbits, there was a large Hare siting out side of our patio window, just 6 feet away from me. Is that a good sign?  Next week, we willget another bunny to bunnysit too. Soalready this isa busy year for rabbits.

Our Rabbit Show is February 19-20, and I will have some Chinese posters, calendars, and Chinese items to feature the Year of the Rabbit. I even donated a $100 rabbit coin as a prize for the show. 

There are some people who have birthdays in the Year of the Rabbit. So party on!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2011)

Rescue groups are very concerned that just because it's the Year of the Rabbit, that people will make irresponsible purchases or adoptions. I hope not!!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll have to do this for shows this year. That is going to be awesome for fair.

Crystal


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 5, 2011)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Rescue groups are very concerned that just because it's the Year of the Rabbit, that people will make irresponsible purchases or adoptions. I hope not!!



The rescue I volunteer with partnered with the Chinatown Society, the folks in charge of the big Lunar New Year parade. Knowing that it is year of the rabbit, we took the opportunity to promote rabbit ADOPTION so folks who might be thinking about buying one might consider adopting one instead. It was hugely successful for dogs when it was year of the dog, so we are hoping!!

I'm the poster child for the effort this year. LOL
http://gothamist.com/2011/01/26/adopt_a_rabbit_during_the_year_of_t.php


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 5, 2011)

I like this:







They're being sold in celebration of 2011: the Year of the Rabbit.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 5, 2011)

I read an article about rabbits getting bought in China and people struggling to care for them. Apparently it is popular to give a young rabbit as a gift this year. Then the poor buns get into trouble following their own instincts (chewing etc). There's also a lot of unplanned breeding, and people don't care because it's so easy at the moment to give away the babies. Unfortunately when the rabbits cause too much damage or the year ends then many of the pets are discarded. A number end up in the soup pot. Apparently the same thing happened in the year of the dog.

It makes me sad they would be thought of as disposable. Hopefully we can work to make people more aware. Stuffed rabbits make better gifts if it is just to be kept for a year.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow Helen, very pretty.


----------



## Yield (Feb 5, 2011)

[align=center]Hopefully this will be a chance for me to buy a crapload of rabbit-based things!!!!!! Like the picture in the post above mine 8D


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's my attempt at celebrating the beginning of the Year of the Rabbit:






Scone didn't live to see the Year of the Rabbit, but I think he'd have liked to be included anyway...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 6, 2011)

Mike, that is a wonderful picture. you should print it and have it framed. I think I am inspired to try a little photoshop with my pictures.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote*


> I think I am inspired to try a little photoshop with my pictures.


You should get to practicing so you can participate in the Photo Phile contests we do all the time for holidays!:biggrin: Becky needs to win a contest, lol!


----------



## BethM (Feb 10, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wow Helen, very pretty.



Oh, I NEED this!!!! Why must I live in a town with such a small Asian community?? 
:cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2011)

I got it at Party City for 99cents. I am going to the Petco next door on Sunday. I will check if they still have it Beth.


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 11, 2011)

I consider my self lucky and honored. I was born in '75 the year of the rabbit. I found this link that describe the meaning of the Chinese zodiac. 
http://www.chinesezodiac.com/rabbit.php


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually just got some really pretty stamps with Year of the Rabbit on them, it had a red background and a white rabbit embossed and outlined in gold. Rather pretty, the best part of this year is being able to find all this rabbit stuff that would otherwise not be availible.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 11, 2011)

Mike, that's a gorgeous graphic. I miss Scone. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to get his autographed books. :hearts


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 11, 2011)

Cafe press has alot of good Items for yeear of the rabbit

http://shop.cafepress.com/year-of-the-rabbit


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Feb 13, 2011)

Ali if they still have it can you let me know. I would love to have one.


----------

